# EMT-B courses for people under 18



## Fedekz (May 20, 2009)

Hey,

Can anyone tell me where I can find summer EMT-B courses that have a age requirement of 16+ or 17+? I know Pennsylvania has a school  (http://www.centerem.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=34&Itemid=22) that offers the EMT-B course to people 16 +. What other states don't require you to be 18 to enroll in an EMT-B course? In Washington State, you have to be 18 to be eligible. Links, or names of schools that offer it would be very helpful : ], or states that don't require you to be 18 to enroll, and I can find schools off of that. 

Thank you !

-Fedekz


----------



## Aidey (May 20, 2009)

If your state doesn't allow EMTs under 18, and you are under 18, there is no point in taking the class somewhere else, you still won't be able to be an EMT in your state.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 20, 2009)

In lieu of taking an EMT course (which is designed as an entry point for EMS) why not take a a good first aid course (something you could use)? 

In reality, very few services would even consider a minor to even be able to ride with an EMS unit, the chances of you retaining extra parts of the curriculum or skills that defines the difference should be considered. 

If one does not continue within the practice or studies of clinical care, one may become inproficient at that level. In other words use it or loose it. So why not await and take it when you might be able to utilize it?

Remember, EMS will be awaiting for you ... there should be no hurry to enter the profession. 


R/r 911


----------



## Afflixion (May 20, 2009)

Most companies won't hire you unless your 21 anyways and those that do about 80% of them will hire you as a non driver (non driving basic= TMT Transfer Medical Technician) They're insurance companies consider someone under 21 a liability. I know when I first started I was a non driver for 2months until the company that I worked for worked out an agreement with their insurance company. It's pretty hard getting a job at 18 in EMS hate to say. As for schools I'm not sure of any in WA though in El Paso, Tx theres ProAction who will accept a 17 year old if by the end of the course they are 18. (18 is the minimum age to take your NREMT exam)


----------



## johnnyreb132 (May 20, 2009)

Virginia and Maryland don't require you to be 18 but at least 16 to become a *state* EMT-B with most community colleges and some high schools offering the course.  But, as stated in an earlier post, you won't be able to use the certification in Pennsylvania unless you tried to volunteer down south.


----------



## ResTech (May 20, 2009)

I became an EMT in PA when I was 16... used it some while running with the FD as a junior member, but not much since the FD did not have an ambulance. In PA I know the law says that you can perform as an EMT at 16 and 17 as long as you are under the direct supervision of a senior crew member (ie 18+). All EMT programs in PA are open to ppl 16 and older. 

As Rid has said, a good first aid course would be great to... the American Red Cross offers a great program called Emergency Responder. It teaches you a lot of stuff like oxygen, airway adjuncts, splinting, etc and is put together very well. I took it when I was in school and believe it was around 40hrs. That was awhile ago so not sure how many hours it is now. Its a 3yr certification (requires written and practical exam). 

Here is an outline of the program:

*Courses For The Professional Emergency Rescuer*
American Red Cross professional rescuer courses are designed for people with a job-related duty to respond in an emergency, including nurses, law enforcement, EMS personnel, fire fighters, business and industry response teams, lifeguards, flight attendants and others who must take action in emergency situations.

Emergency Response

Designed for training first responders, this comprehensive course follows the 1995 US DOT First Responder National Standard Curriculum and meets ECC Guidelines. Key content areas include:

    * First Aid for injuries and sudden illnesses
    * Automated external defibrillation
    * Preventing disease transmission/ bloodborne pathogens
    * Using basic and supplemental oxygen breathing devices
    * Spinal injury management
    * Muscle, bone, and joint injuries
    * Special considerations for seniors and children
    * Critical incident stress debriefing
    * Healthy lifestyle tips
    * Emergency childbirth


----------



## biggee72 (May 20, 2009)

In NJ my class had a few 16 yr olds in it.  When they take the state test and pass they are provisional.  They can perform all EMT duties as long as there is another active EMT next to them.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 20, 2009)

ResTech said:


> * Critical incident stress debriefing


LOL!  I see the Red Cross is maintaining their tradition of staying ten years behind the times in their courses.

FAIL.


----------



## frdude1000 (May 20, 2009)

If you have a local red cross chapter nearby, you can take the emergency response class, which is equivalent to a first responder.  Their is no age for the class, and they issue you certification.  First Responder is similar to EMT-B.  The only difference is less hours, less detailed assesment, no meds, etc.  But First Responders can pretty much do everything else, assess, vitals, bandage, spinal immobilaze, give o2, etc.


----------



## Fedekz (May 20, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> In lieu of taking an EMT course (which is designed as an entry point for EMS) why not take a a good first aid course (something you could use)?
> 
> In reality, very few services would even consider a minor to even be able to ride with an EMS unit, the chances of you retaining extra parts of the curriculum or skills that defines the difference should be considered.
> 
> ...



Hey R/R,

I have already taken a first-aid safety course, and will have my BLS healthcare provider cert. As for working as a minor, I already have something lined up (as in, it has already been offered to me) once I receive my EMT-B cert. By receiving my EMT-B cert. this summer, I'll have next summer to take an accelerated paramedic program in College Station, Tx., that is another reason why I would like to get it done this summer.

Thanks for all the responses so far !


----------



## reaper (May 20, 2009)

Yes, because accelerated education is the wave of the future! (sarcasm)

Why would you want to take an accelerated program? It will make you the worst medic you can be and that will reflect in your knowledge and care. Guess what, You won't have many job offers coming that way.


----------



## Aidey (May 21, 2009)

I read in your earlier post that you are from WA. Even if you take the class somewhere else, and get a cert in that state, you won't be legal to practice in WA. Whom ever your work/volunteer for could get in a lot of trouble if you are found to be practicing as an EMT B without a valid WA cert.


----------



## Fedekz (May 21, 2009)

Aidey said:


> I read in your earlier post that you are from WA. Even if you take the class somewhere else, and get a cert in that state, you won't be legal to practice in WA. Whom ever your work/volunteer for could get in a lot of trouble if you are found to be practicing as an EMT B without a valid WA cert.



I'm sorry, I ment that as, once I receive a valid EMT B cert. I would start working. As in it's already lined up now, and just waiting on the cert.


----------



## mdkemt (May 21, 2009)

This may come off *** mean but seriously...16 and a EMT Basic.  In canada you cannot even think about getting into the program until you are 18.  But then again our EMT program is the states intermediate or advanced level too.  EMRs which is closer to the Basic level still have to be 18 years of age.  Only makes sense to me.  EMS is a profession and at 16 your not ready for a career yet.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 21, 2009)

I don't know of any EMS that hires anyone under the age of 18 (at least if they are legitimate) and most will not hire under the age of 21 or even 23 unless they are self insured or have a high risk policy. 

I agree, I do not seem to understand the need of "rushing" or even promoting the profession to one that barely has their drivers license. 

R/r 911


----------



## Aidey (May 21, 2009)

Fedekz said:


> I'm sorry, I ment that as, once I receive a valid EMT B cert. I would start working. As in it's already lined up now, and just waiting on the cert.



Our point is that in WA you won't be able to get a valid EMT B cert until you are 18, so it's much better to stick with your first responder classes and wait until you are 18 to take your EMT class. 

Now, there are some states, and I have no idea if WA is one, that will let you take, and test  for your EMT as long as it's within 90 days of your 18th birthday. This is how I got my basic. I turned 18 less than 90 days from the end of the class, so after I finished the class and passed the test the state just with held issuing my cert until my birthday.


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2009)

EMS: So Easy, A Child Could Do It!


----------



## guardian528 (May 21, 2009)

for my class, you had to be 18 by the 4th week of the course, because that's when ride-alongs started, and the companies/hospitals do not let minors do stuff. I was 18 by the 9th week of the course. Yes, I had to wait another year because of 5 weeks. but really, it wasn't that bad. I don't see the point of trying to find all these shortcuts and whatnot, just give it some time, it will come.


----------



## Durchii (May 25, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> for my class, you had to be 18 by the 4th week of the course, because that's when ride-alongs started, and the companies/hospitals do not let minors do stuff. I was 18 by the 9th week of the course. Yes, I had to wait another year because of 5 weeks. but really, it wasn't that bad. I don't see the point of trying to find all these shortcuts and whatnot, just give it some time, it will come.


Yeah, come to think of it, we had a few 17 year olds in my Basic class that came of age within the first two weeks of the course in time for their Ride Alongs. No one younger, though. 

There are a few ways to look at this, Fedekz. It's terrific that you're showing interest in EMS this early and want to get started as soon as possible. It takes a very self-motivated person to do that, but it's simply not reasonable to look for a course this early in your adult life. Even if it were possible to take it, most (if not all) require that you do some sort of Third Rider Program with an Ambulance Company in the area as well as Hospital Clinicals to complete the class itself. You *will* need to be 18 to do this, unless there is some very serious loophole that I'm totally missing here, but Law isn't one of my specialties (Past keeping myself out of jail and out of debt). 

If you're really interested in the medical field as a career and want to get a head start on it, start looking into some books relating to what you want to do. Anatomy and Physiology is a good start and will keep you well prepared for at _least_ 50% of your EMT-B Coursework. (It plays a bigger role than you would think...) Of course, you could always look into some EMT-B Textbooks as well to just peek through and no one would think any less of you for it. The niec thing is, you can find just about any A&P book at the local library, but the EMS books will take a little digging... maybe a College Library that offers it.

It's good that you're looking into it, seriously, but don't get ahead of yourself. Like Aidey said, stick with your FR class, even maybe consider taking an Outdoor First Aid/Survival Class (If that's your forte') that could back up what you already know and then worry about EMT-B when the time comes around.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 25, 2009)

EMT-B courses for people under 18... *SHOULD NOT EXIST.*


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> EMS: So Easy, A Child Could Do It!



Don't cheapen my chosen profession just because you intend on using it as a stepping stone.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 25, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> EMT-B courses for people under 18... *SHOULD NOT EXIST.*



Why?


10char


----------



## Silver_Star (May 26, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> EMT-B courses for people under 18... *SHOULD NOT EXIST.*



why is that? just because you are under 18 does not make you incompetent. 
i went to school with a couple of people who got their emt at about 16 or 17, they loved what they did and were good at it. today they are still volunteering in ems and/or are in college majoring in some part of the medical field.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 10char



For one, if EMS is ever going to be a profession and not a hobby, it needs to be treated as such. To allow children to hold EMT certs just brings it right down to the "hobby" level. Can you think of any well respected profession that a normal child can start before they're old enough to buy lotto tickets?

Also, they are children. While some may be mature enough to be an EMT before they're 18, many more are not. One can't make special exceptions for certain members of a group, and how would you regulate it? It's better to paint them all with one brush.

And why do children need to become EMTs? Are there not enough jobs at McDonalds? 

Say you or a loved one is having chest pain, would you want to be treated by a 16 or 17 year old? For many people it would add stress to an already stressful situation, that a child was taking care of them.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Can you think of any well respected profession that a normal child can start before they're old enough to buy lotto tickets?



Military.



> Also, they are children. While some may be mature enough to be an EMT before they're 18, many more are not.


  There are plenty of people over 18 that are immature (college anyone?)



> Say you or a loved one is having chest pain, would you want to be treated by a 16 or 17 year old? For many people it would add stress to an already stressful situation, that a child was taking care of them.



If they are certified and licensed by the state, they have obviously reached a competent educational standard (DC excepted).

We're not saying let 17 year olds be medic here.  We're saying let them be Basics.  There isn't much a basic can do that can kill people, and even then, the basic is usually paired up with a medic anyhow.


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Military.
> 
> There are plenty of people over 18 that are immature (college anyone?)
> 
> ...



The military is the exception, not the rule and for many is not a profession but a way to pay for school, get benefits, etc.

Because they have met a low "educational standard" doesn't mean They should be working on real people. Yes, there are immature 18 year olds and in a perfect world you'd have to be 25 to obtain a cert (And I would be 25 while typing this... )

Some areas are Medic/Basic, and not all. A basic can't do a lot to hurt someone, but their indifference or immaturity can lead to patient suffering.

And why does a child need to be an EMT? So they can brag to their friends that they're a hero? They should be focusing on school work, so when they decide to leave EMS they have the grades to get into a decent college.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 26, 2009)

You asked for a profession that people can do under 18, and I gave you one.  Just because someone might not spend a lot of time doing it (cough EMS cough) doesn't mean others don't do it for a profession.

Age has absolutely nothing to do with maturity in any way.  I'd take a mature 16 yo over an immature 25 year old ANY day.  But than again, maturity is subjective.


No, they don't have to be an EMT.  But how many people here wanted to be a medic when they were younger?  Why not start sooner with the education?


----------



## Sasha (May 26, 2009)

> Age has absolutely nothing to do with maturity in any way. I'd take a mature 16 yo over an immature 25 year old ANY day.



Actually there is evidence to suggest that the brain continues to mature past the age of 18.



> No, they don't have to be an EMT. But how many people here wanted to be a medic when they were younger? Why not start sooner with the education?



The education for a basic is lacking already, and you want to make it possible to balance basic education with going to high school classes??? Why not wait 'til they're out of high school and can focus on becoming an EMT, not being an EMT and doing algebra homework.


----------



## Code 3 (May 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Actually there is evidence to suggest that the brain continues to mature past the age of 18.



Are you confusing the word mature with develop? There isn't evidence to "suggest", however it's a fact that the brain continues to develop until around 25. Even so, there's not some special brain area or nerve that magically appears at that age and people become rationale and mature thinkers. Maturity is developed through personal life experiences, cognitive abilities, and your environment. It should be judged on a case-by-case basis.



> Why not wait 'til they're out of high school and can focus on becoming an EMT, not being an EMT and doing algebra homework.



Ummm, what? Are you only able to focus on one task at a time? As far as I remember I was learning multiple subjects in high school and college. After I did my algebra homework I would pick up my science book and do that. What's the difference if you add one more subject? I don't see how someone can learn science, math, history, etc. but aren't able to learn EMT curriculum.


----------



## reaper (May 26, 2009)

Because in the majority of the states, it is not allowed. Wonder why that is?


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 26, 2009)

The only problem I have with younger people taking EMT courses is that they lose more than half of the knowledge they acquired during the time they cannot yet work because of their age.  For that reason, the education should not start until you are old enough to get a job.  If you can get a job as an EMT at 16, then go for it.  If not, don't waste your time.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 26, 2009)

Code 3 said:


> There isn't evidence to "suggest", however it's a fact that the brain continues to develop until around 25.



Actually there is. That is the research insurance and even military uses. Using the military IMHO is a poor choice, as we know the real reason and why. 

There is a reason for age entry for several professions that require responsibility. The same as in LEO even to work on a trash truck. So yes, it is a common understanding that maturity does associate with age. Agreed not 100% of the time. The best course for those under the age limit would be First Aid or a MFR course. 

This would prevent several things and allow one to gain more interest and understanding if one does so happen to choose this as a career. 

R/r 911


----------



## Code 3 (May 27, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> *The same as in LEO* even to work on a trash truck.



I'm not trying to pick apart your post, but I believe this raises a good point:

The age requirement for an LEO is actually 20 1/2 years of age at time of application and 21 years of age at time of academy. This is strictly due to the fact that federal law governs the age at which an individual can carry a sidearm. A candidate's morals, ethics, maturity, level of responsibility, and overall "fit" for the career is determined through a comprehensive background process and psychological/medical exam.

I do not think that simply issuing a standard age requirement is the best thing for this profession. I believe that this could lead to complacency and assumptions that if a candidate meets the age requirement and has all of his certs, then he must be a qualified individual.

If the main issue is an applicant's maturity level, then you simply cannot solve this problem by only looking at their age. If you want to set an age requirement as a pre-screen process then fine, but I strongly feel that it should be combined with some sort of testing and background process as well. *There has to be a move towards a more stringent hiring process and less generalizations.*


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 27, 2009)

Code 3 said:


> The age requirement for an LEO is actually 20 1/2 years of age at time of application and 21 years of age at time of academy. This is strictly due to the fact that federal law governs the age at which an individual can carry a sidearm.


You could not possibly be more wrong.


----------



## Code 3 (May 27, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> You could not possibly be more wrong.



Explaining why helps a tad, because I was speaking from experience.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 27, 2009)

Your experience is inadequate.  The federal government does not in any way dictate the age at which someone may carry a sidearm.  Never have.  Never will.


----------



## Code 3 (May 27, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Your experience is inadequate.  The federal government does not in any way dictate the age at which someone may carry a sidearm.  Never have.  Never will.



Okay so make it State Law. Either way it has nothing to due with the point of post.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2009)

Code 3 said:


> The age requirement for an LEO is actually 20 1/2 years of age at time of application and 21 years of age at time of academy. This is strictly due to the fact that federal law governs the age at which an individual can carry a sidearm. A candidate's morals, ethics, maturity, level of responsibility, and overall "fit" for the career is determined through a comprehensive background process and psychological/medical exam.



I need to correct this.


There is no federally mandated age to be a LEO.  It's up to the individual agencies to decide.



In Fort Worth, they require you to be 21 at the time of academy completion.


Dallas requires only 19 (but the chance of that happening is nill)


----------



## Code 3 (May 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I need to correct this.There is no federally mandated age to be a LEO.  It's up to the individual agencies to decide.



Yes, I understand this and corrected myself to State law and not Federal law. The age was for California and now post with the useful information is buried in all of these replies.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2009)

I just like throwing my 2 cents in, whether or not it's needed ^_^


----------



## Code 3 (May 27, 2009)

Not your fault


----------



## eynonqrs (Jun 7, 2009)

*I find nothing wrong with this.*

Just recently we had started back our junior program at the service where I volunteer. We have inplace strict SOG's as to what the juniors can and can't do. Also Pennsylvania outlines it as well in the child labor law.  Just recently some of our mutual aid companies went up to our high school career day and did get a few members.  The service that I volunteer with has been serving the community with pride and dedication for 50+ years.  We need to embrace the young that have a desire to do what we do. They are our future to make sure our service is viable for a long time.  If we discourage the youngsters, who is going to fill our shoes when we are long retired or can't do it anymore ? I have seen 16 and 17 year olds more mature than 30 and 40 year olds !


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 7, 2009)

eynonqrs said:


> Just recently we had started back our junior program at the service where I volunteer. We have inplace strict SOG's as to what the juniors can and can't do. Also Pennsylvania outlines it as well in the child labor law.  Just recently some of our mutual aid companies went up to our high school career day and did get a few members.  The service that I volunteer with has been serving the community with pride and dedication for 50+ years.  We need to embrace the young that have a desire to do what we do. They are our future to make sure our service is viable for a long time.  If we discourage the youngsters, who is going to fill our shoes when we are long retired or can't do it anymore ? I have seen 16 and 17 year olds more mature than 30 and 40 year olds !



Now really, if your service had been doing so well you would not have to go to a high school to recruit some kids, would you? 

Your right the future is that we should encourage our youth, that can be done by providing scholarships and grants for college level EMS courses. That is if you really cared for their future. When they have completed them, they will be educated and be of age to provide care. 

R/r 911


----------



## daedalus (Jun 7, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Now really, if your service had been doing so well you would not have to go to a high school to recruit some kids, would you?
> 
> Your right the future is that we should encourage our youth, that can be done by providing scholarships and grants for college level EMS courses. That is if you really cared for their future. When they have completed them, they will be educated and be of age to provide care.
> 
> R/r 911



rid is right. If all that is needed of a minor is to sign up and take a quick course, what professional satisfaction will he have in 5 years when all his friends completed college and the summation on education he has is a 110 hour certificate? You are sabotaging these young people by having them join up when they should be concentrating on their own professional futures.


----------



## eynonqrs (Jun 7, 2009)

First of all our service is not hard up for membership.  We started the junior program up again to attract young members back. We just recently got a bunch of junior and senior members that have joined. Going to the high school has been done for a while.  There are services that offer scholarship money to junior members that excel in school.  There are also SOG's in place that if a student is getting bad grades or in trouble with the school, that person is suspended from the organization until he/she fixes the problem.  I would rather see a kid do something useful than causing trouble. There is nothing wrong with this as long as the dept follows the state child labor guidelines and has good SOG's in place.


----------



## rogersam5 (Jun 7, 2009)

Linuss said:


> There are plenty of people over 18 that are immature (college anyone?)




Hey... I resent that :/


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 7, 2009)

Code 3 said:


> I'm not trying to pick apart your post, but I believe this raises a good point:
> 
> The age requirement for an LEO is actually 20 1/2 years of age at time of application and 21 years of age at time of academy. This is strictly due to the fact that federal law governs the age at which an individual can carry a sidearm.



I'm Canadian but I thought it was the individual state that dictated who can carry a firearm while as a law enforcement officer.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 8, 2009)

eynonqrs said:


> First of all our service is not hard up for membership.  We started the junior program up again to attract young members back. We just recently got a bunch of junior and senior members that have joined. Going to the high school has been done for a while.  There are services that offer scholarship money to junior members that excel in school.  There are also SOG's in place that if a student is getting bad grades or in trouble with the school, that person is suspended from the organization until he/she fixes the problem.  I would rather see a kid do something useful than causing trouble. There is nothing wrong with this as long as the dept follows the state child labor guidelines and has good SOG's in place.



If there are so many willing to volunteer, why would one want to recruit kids? Why not offer a scholarship for EMS and then offer a full time position when those graduate, if you really cared for the youth. Sorry, the medical field should not be used as a babysitter and to prevent the youth from getting in trouble or to have something for them to do and doing that is just what you just described. 

Is your community willing to shell out the money for infringement of privacy, the monetary price for possible wrong treatment provided by the youth or worse PTSD effects that could be caused by youth responding? This is part of the problem with EMS, most are based upon tradition and no real scientific studies or investigation of what the harm might be. Do you cover workmen's comp and malpractice insurance for those members as well? There are tons of activity the EMS and other organizations can provide to the youth other than attempting to get free labor and the continuation of promoting that. 

Unfortunately, many do not recognize health care is a profession. It should have professional standards and take in account that voyeurism is not one of those. I am proud that you sponsor the youth academically, but this does not excuse the need of nothing but adult care provided by adult provider at all times. Just because there is immaturity that still continues in this profession, does not allow or give an excuse to have children exposed to the workforce. 

R/r 911


----------



## A140160 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have never seen or heard a more disrespectful, unthinking crowd in my life.

I won't take the time to quote each one individually, but to those of you who think the military is just there to pay for your college or for the benefits, I encourage you to meet some of the men and women of the Marine Corps, or the Army, or anywhere for that matter.  They serve with distinction and honor because they believe in something greater than theirselves.  If you can't comprehend this, than keep your traps shut and let them continue going about their business securing your freedom to insult them.

As to the _original part of this post, I believe we were discussing the age of EMT-B's?  In PA, you can be certified at 16.  I don't know of a company in the state that will let you run as a fully fledged member until your 18.  You can run as 16 or 17 ONLY if you have a senior member of the company with you.  You can not be in the back of the ambulance without a senior member with a patient.  The purpose of being certified at that age is not to use it as a stepping stone for getting into college or getting a better job, but as the means to help someone in need, should they be called upon to do so, whether in the capacity of an EMT on an ambulance, or as a first responder at a car crash that happened right in front of them.  You can not honestly tell me the BS first aid course the Red Cross offers makes you believe they can handle a fully fledged MVA.  It will make them crap their pants, nothing more.

Finally, to you who are complaining that under 18's are destroying your field of work, or should be busy studying something else.  Are you completely and totally uneducated, or are you just that stupid that you can't realise that 1 or 2 years does not make THAT significant a difference in the maturity of a young man or woman when they have been put through the proper experience and training.  I will admit, the brain is not totally developed yet, HOWEVER, this does not mean they can not handle the situation.  One only requires the proper instructor to teach one the simple truth of EMS.  People die.  EMT's try to save them.  Sometimes they fail.

Complain and whine at me if you want, call me dumb, even tell me my mother is a goat, I don't care.  But never disrespect someone trying to do their best for the world in which they live._


----------



## eynonqrs (Jun 8, 2009)

And who is to say that 16 and 17 year olds are going to violate HIPPA Laws ? You now as well as I do that adults are just as guilty. Any one that is a member of our organization that violates HIPPA will automaticaly get suspended with no questions asked. We never had problems with junior members. Did any of you ever think to ask these services how they work this ? Apparently not. I am done arguing here. When a service is volunteer or accepts juniors it's all about the bashing, isn't it. I AM DONE.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 9, 2009)

Ahem...



> "5. Learning Identity Versus Identity Diffusion (Fidelity)
> During the fifth psychosocial crisis (adolescence, from about 13 or 14 to about 20) the child, now an adolescent, learns how to answer satisfactorily and happily the question of "Who am I?" But even the best - adjusted of adolescents experiences some role identity diffusion: most boys and probably most girls experiment with minor delinquency; rebellion flourishes; self - doubts flood the youngster, and so on."


Source: http://www.faribault.k1.mn.us/data/f...evelopment.pdf



> "Recent research by scientists at the National Institute of Mental Health (NIMH) using magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) has found that the teen brain is not a finished product, but is a work in progress. Until recently most scientists believed that the major "wiring" of the brain was completed by as early as three years of age and that the brain was fully mature by the age of 10 or 12. New findings show that the greatest changes to the parts of the brain that are responsible for functions such as self-control, judgment, emotions, and organization occur between puberty and adulthood. This may help to explain certain teenage behavior that adults can find mystifying,
> such as poor decision-making, recklessness, and emotional outbursts."


Source: http://www.actforyouth.net/documents...olbraindev.pdf



> "In a study aimed at identifying how and when a person's brain reaches adulthood, the scientists have learned that, anatomically, significant changes in brain structure continue after age 18."
> 
> ""The brain of an 18-year-old college freshman is still far from resembling the brain of someone in their mid-twenties," says Bennett. "When do we reach adulthood? It might be much later than we traditionally think.""


Source: http://www.dartmouth.edu/~news/releases/2006/02/06.html

That is all...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Usually, those that support such exposures to children do not think of the long term effects. As well, many (not all) usually also does not see EMS as a profession themselves, so they do not think of anything differently. 

There is a reason they do not place or allow children in the surgical arena or in trauma bays to assist, simply because they are kids. We have organizations to monitor what is on music, games, movies to make sure that their exposures is "safe" but yet we, the all great EMS believes it is alright to expose our youth to much graphic violence, potential exposures such as MRSA, and exposure of extreme emotional distraught situations, all in the name of what? It is admitted that they are not needed for staffing and really is not needed to encourage youth to enter the EMS profession, so are we doing it for them or for another reason?

I am sure, I may never change many of the opinions, that's unfortunate. I once was a proud member of medical explorers and developed one of the biggest and most awarding EMS posts as an advisor at one time, so yes I do have experience in this. I also know the potential late side effects. Should we not have scientific studies to dispel or to be sure we are doing the right thing before continuation? 

EMS is not alike many of the other related programs where a screening or limitations of involvement or exposures can occur. As well, does the patients have a chance to give permission on whom they are exposed to or information is given to? They are not formal students, they are not really staff members or even have a formal objective except to ride along and view what is performed. Again, voyeurism. I still ask does these EMS provide workman's comp and malpractice insurance? There is always accidents that occur even with the best and most experienced, who would be responsible? ... The organization, the parents? Could either afford a half million dollar litigation? Does the EMS carrier realize that these are not licensed or certified providers? You see, there is far more to it than just simply having someone "ride along". Along with being a profession is the responsibilities of that no matter paid or volunteer. 

R/r 911


----------



## bmennig (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with most posts here, in Pa one can become an EMT at 16, which in my opinion is stupid. You can't be "unsupervised" until your 18 so what difference does it make if your 16 and an EMT? aside from gaining and using parts of your knowledge it's pointless (if your 16, you are still a child, sucks but it's true). I know very mature 16 year olds, I was one myself however I'm not an advocate for the state on having 16 year old EMT's. I certainly agree that 18 should be the earliest somebody can become an EMT. I have no problem's with people riding along, if your curious about becoming part of the profession or are involved with it. I think more of it should be done with the 911 system... if your a plain jane dispatcher with no experience in the field, a ride along to see what you dispatch is a fantasic idea. It certainly makes you a better dispatcher. I agree with Rid in regards to the insurance/malpractice issues. It's a question that has to be raised if your orginization takes part in the ride along stuff. My agency personally doesn't let people ride along, however, some in my area do.


----------



## KB1MZR (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm 17 and got into EMS when I was 14 so don't let anyone shoot you down.  I took a first aid class at 12.  Then I went and got CT's Medical Response Technician at 14 which is equivelant to a first responder in other states, 14 is the minimum age for that certification.  Then, at 15 I enrolled in my EMT class which I completed shortly after turning 16 and CT lets you become and EMT-B at 16, you just have to take the NREMT assessment test and get the results, you don't get your NREMT Cert.  but you get the CT Cert.


----------



## rmellish (Jun 23, 2009)

Indiana's minimum age for EMTB certification is 18, and I'm glad. I couldn't imagine 16 year old EMTs running around. 15 year old FRs are bad enough. 

I know I was a hell of a lot better prepared to be an EMT at 18 than I would have been at 16, and that's simply due to maturity. Two years and a high school diploma changes your outlook a bit.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 23, 2009)

rmellish said:


> I know I was a hell of a lot better prepared to be an EMT at 18 than I would have been at 16, and that's simply due to maturity. Two years and a high school diploma changes your outlook a bit.



So we should base an entire age specification based solely off of your experience?


Really, whats the difference between 17 and 18 aside from 1 day?  Do you instantly get more mature because you made it to 12:00:00 on your 18th birthday?


----------



## rmellish (Jun 23, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So we should base an entire age specification based solely off of your experience?
> 
> 
> Really, whats the difference between 17 and 18 aside from 1 day?  Do you instantly get more mature because you made it to 12:00:00 on your 18th birthday?



Easy now....

I suppose I'm making an inductive argument, but I can only cite personal experience; two years, graduating high school, and having more personal responsibilities did make me a more responsible person. So, anecdotally I was far better prepared to start working in EMS at 18 than I would have been at 16. Is this true for everyone? Of course not. I know some who are 25 and not prepared to function professionally. Go figure. 

It would certainly be a bit ridiculous to make a concrete measure of an abstract concept such as maturity based solely on the concrete concept of age. So if you're baiting me here, it's not worth it. Of course we shouldn't generalize my experience to form a universal standard. 

However, do we really want those legally considered minors treating the sick and injured? I know I don't, but it's a reality where I live.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2009)

17 isn't considered a minor, yet you want the limit to be 18.  Why is that?


(I know my tone is coming off as unfriendly, but that's text.  Trust me, no offenses meant... and to prove it, here's a face!  )


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 24, 2009)

Linuss said:


> 17 isn't considered a minor, yet you want the limit to be 18.  Why is that?
> 
> 
> (I know my tone is coming off as unfriendly, but that's text.  Trust me, no offenses meant... and to prove it, here's a face!  )



17 not a minor?... Excuse me, but don't try to be seen by an ER with a sore throat without parent's permission unless you are married or have been awarded deceleration of being on your own. Seventeen is still considered to be a minor. 

R/r 911


----------



## reaper (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, last I checked 17 was still a minor!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2009)

reaper said:


> Yes, last I checked 17 was still a minor!



Only some seventeen year olds are still minors.. some think they are REALLY mature and adult for their age and should be allowed to do adult things.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Only some seventeen year olds are still minors.. some think they are REALLY mature and adult for their age and should be allowed to do adult things.



Check the Police files, well you can't their MINORS!.... Legally, their still kids. Allowing a kid to perform emergency medical care is much different working in a drive thru. 

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Check the Police files, well you can't their MINORS!.... Legally, their still kids. Allowing a kid to perform emergency medical care is much different working in a drive thru.
> 
> R/r 911



I was being sarcastic


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2009)

Except you're mistaken, rid.


In many states, you can legally consent to sex. 
In many states, you can, and usually are, charged as an adult for crimes at 17.
And, even more so, you can join the military at 17.

If someone can go to war, fight, and kill people, you're seriously telling me they aren't mature enough just because they can't vote?



In the eyes of the law, 17 is an adult in many states.  Just because it may not be in Oklahoma does not make my statement any more wrong.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2009)

> And, even more so, you can join the military at 17.



With their parent and/or guardian's consent. 

Because they can join the military and 'legally' have sex does not make them adults. There are thirteen year olds having sex, does that mean they should be EMTs too?



> In many states, you can, and usually are, charged as an adult for crimes at 17.



Courts can make decisions to try you as an adult at a much younger age. 

Per your state, generally minors can be tried as an adult at the age of 14, does that mean we should allow 14 year olds to be EMTs?



> Texas -  the juvenile court system has power over minors, who are defined to be anyone 10 years of age or older but under 18.  For discretionary waiver, the minimum age is generally 14.



http://www.legalmatch.com/law-library/article/juvenile-tried-as-an-adult.html


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2009)

I even put in a qualifying statement to avoid such an argument: in many states. Not all states. Not most states. 

EMS is a state regulated profession, not federally, and as such each state follows what it considers an adult and not the federal govt "18". 



There is NO fact based evidence to prove that an 18 yearold is any more mature tgan a 17 yo. None. The only difference is 1 second and a different word infront of "teen".


----------



## rmellish (Jun 24, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I even put in a qualifying statement to avoid such an argument: in many states. Not all states. Not most states.
> 
> EMS is a state regulated profession, not federally, and as such each state follows what it considers an adult and not the federal govt "18".
> 
> ...



So what you're saying is that because there's really no difference anyway, it should be allowed?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2009)

No.

What I'm saying is you can't make a blanket statement, such as "All people under 18 are immature" when arguing this kind of topic.

If you want to prevent people under 18 from being EMTs, you need to come up with a tangible reason, and not "They aren't mature at 17 years, 364 days and 23 hours"


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 24, 2009)

The whole point of the age requirement is multi-fold. You are in an adult environment, exposed to things only adults should be exposed to. As an adult, you have the legal ability to choose and make a rationale decision. 

True, 18 is only one second from 17 and 16 is from 17 and so on. The difference is the law. 

Your pro police, why is it that most LEO require one to be 21 or 23 years of age? Since the old adage and excuse of .. "they can fight in a war".. but can't defend their own streets? 

R/r 911


----------



## daedalus (Jun 24, 2009)

We all know why you can sign up for the military while you are 17 Hint: still have a dtysfunctioning frontal cortex.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 24, 2009)

daedalus said:


> We all know why you can sign up for the military while you are 17 Hint: still have a dtysfunctioning frontal cortex.



Actually, you are just another numer and you just saved another one from a possibility of draft. Ability to rationalize, thinking and being responsible has nothing to do with recruitment of the youth. 

R/r 911


----------



## ResTech (Jun 24, 2009)

I was an EMT at 16 and am very glad I went through the EMT program at such a young age. I did quite fine... just as good as any "adult". As long as the 16 or 17 year old is of the proper maturity level I think it is a great thing for them to do and I would highly encourage it. Completing EMT at 16 did a lot for my self-esteem and confidence at that time. 

A 16 or 17 year old is developed enough mentally to be able to handle EMS situations. At 17 and 5 months they cant handle it, but 7 months later they are suddenly that much more capable??? That sounds kinda silly to me. They're are mechanisms in place to provide increased oversight to providers less than 18. 

If your a 16 or 17 year old reading this and you want to take your EMT... GO FOR IT!!! I would never discourage anyone from receiving a formal level of medical training.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 24, 2009)

ResTech said:


> I was an EMT at 16 and am very glad I went through the EMT program at such a young age. I did quite fine... just as good as any "adult". As long as the 16 or 17 year old is of the proper maturity level I think it is a great thing for them to do and I would highly encourage it. Completing EMT at 16 did a lot for my self-esteem and confidence at that time.
> 
> A 16 or 17 year old is developed enough mentally to be able to handle EMS situations. At 17 and 5 months they cant handle it, but 7 months later they are suddenly that much more capable??? That sounds kinda silly to me. They're are mechanisms in place to provide increased oversight to providers less than 18.
> 
> If your a 16 or 17 year old reading this and you want to take your EMT... GO FOR IT!!! I would never discourage anyone from receiving a formal level of medical training.



Send all charges for therapy, medication for PTSD and litigation in c/o ResTech because of the vast expertise knowledge and exposure (psychological) that can be performed by a kid. 

With all the new findings of PTSD that is being recognized even with our young soldiers, why would we ever want to promote a such? 
R/r911


----------



## ResTech (Jun 24, 2009)

> Send all charges for therapy, medication for PTSD and litigation in c/o ResTech because of the vast expertise knowledge and exposure (psychological) that can be performed by a kid.



That's kinda funny... EMS isn't a combat zone in Iraq... EMS is filled with 90% of your 80 y/o with chest pain, your 95 y/o with a hip fx, or a 30 y/o drunk, and your occasional priority MVC or other gory traumatic call. I'm sure they're are no PTSD cases of minors in EMS having to deal with Mr. Pappy chest pains. I have first hand experience as a minor provider so yeah, I do have a little expertise on the subject. I have known many people who started out as a minor provider and all are quite ok.  

And what litigation... that's why parental consent is obtained... that's why there are usually advisors and officers to provide oversight to the "junior" members and both minor and their parents are informed of the emergency services world up front so they can make a decision if its right for them.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Your pro police, why is it that most LEO require one to be 21 or 23 years of age? Since the old adage and excuse of .. "they can fight in a war".. but can't defend their own streets?
> 
> R/r 911



You're right, most are, and I never said I agreed with it.  But those departments that have a lower than 21 age limit also have a minimum college credit requirement. (And it has somewhat to do with obtaining a state concealed weapon permit, which requires 21)


Dallas PD hires at 19, but you need 60 college credit hours if you're under 21.  


And that is where the "tangible reason" I was talking about comes in.  Age as a requirement for a job because it's "mature" is stupid.  You can't prove someone is more mature just because they are older.  No two ways about it.  If you want to limit the number of people under a certain age, do college credit requirements.



Helps 2 ways-- keeps young people out, and (somewhat) keeps dumb people out.  And if a young person DOES apply with the required credits, they are probably someone you want.  You are one of the first ones to proclaim the need for education in EMS, so this should be right up your ally, and is something I'd support.


----------



## DWemt28 (Jul 13, 2009)

Here in California, you can take the EMT-B course under the age of 18. Depending on the ambulance company you do your clinicals with, you may end up on an IFT unit for your ride along instead of a 911 rig. You can also graduate the program underage, however you must be 18 still to sit for the licensing exam





Fedekz said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I can find summer EMT-B courses that have a age requirement of 16+ or 17+? I know Pennsylvania has a school  (http://www.centerem.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=34&Itemid=22) that offers the EMT-B course to people 16 +. What other states don't require you to be 18 to enroll in an EMT-B course? In Washington State, you have to be 18 to be eligible. Links, or names of schools that offer it would be very helpful : ], or states that don't require you to be 18 to enroll, and I can find schools off of that.
> 
> ...


----------



## hobiecat93 (Aug 14, 2009)

Darien CT, Their EMS unit is run completely by high school students all EMT-Bs http://www.post53.org/


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 14, 2009)

hobiecat93 said:


> Darien CT, Their EMS unit is run completely by high school students all EMT-Bs http://www.post53.org/



Yeah, and we have already discussed and dissected how effective they are.............


----------



## silver (Aug 14, 2009)

hobiecat93 said:


> Darien CT, Their EMS unit is run completely by high school students all EMT-Bs http://www.post53.org/


duck and cover

I live in the town over and got my EMT at 16, and would say they do a good job. But I would feel better when the medic intercept comes.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 14, 2009)

Linuss said:


> You asked for a profession that people can do under 18, and I gave you one.  Just because someone might not spend a lot of time doing it (cough EMS cough) doesn't mean others don't do it for a profession.



First, you can not use the military for several reasons.

1. If they are under 18 they need to be emancipated or have their parents permission.

Does EMS do that?

2. Once enlisted, they are stripped of everything they have learned and retrained on everything to include how to groom oneself, eat, clean and then there is even more rigorous training on how to be a leader, a follower, and display respect and develop a sense of ethics.

They are also sent to a camp free of distractions for how many weeks and for how many hours do they study?

Does EMS do that?

So no, you can not compare the initial training or age requirements of EMS and the military...it is a moot point for this particular issue.

Again I echo Sasha's question...


----------



## silver (Aug 14, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Does EMS do that?



Yes, my parents signed a consent form when I was under 18.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 15, 2009)

We are speaking in broad terms here, not the pocket of space you currently inhabit.

When comparing two things in a debate which one person has proposed is similar you must examine the truisms. In general, what I have written is true and the most common. There will always be tiny little exceptions here and there (your situation for example) however in general, no EMS does not do those things.

Do not lose focus of the debate and do not swing the argument on an irrelevant tangent or baseless comparison.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 15, 2009)

Code 3 said:


> I'm not trying to pick apart your post, but I believe this raises a good point:
> 
> The age requirement for an LEO is actually 20 1/2 years of age at time of application and 21 years of age at time of academy..[/b]



nineteen to enter the academy


----------



## silver (Aug 15, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> We are speaking in broad terms here, not the pocket of space you currently inhabit.
> 
> When comparing two things in a debate which one person has proposed is similar you must examine the truisms. In general, what I have written is true and the most common. There will always be tiny little exceptions here and there (your situation for example) however in general, no EMS does not do those things.
> 
> Do not lose focus of the debate and do not swing the argument on an irrelevant tangent or baseless comparison.



How is that irrelevant, the State of Connecticut requires it, and I am sure other people can say that New Jersey and all the other states require the same.

Of course the training of boot camp is nothing like that of the EMT-B though, so that is where it can't be compared.


----------



## nswAU (Aug 24, 2009)

*In Australia*

Just to let you know,

In Australia I am a st john cadet (they provide first aid/pre ambulatory care at events) and I as well as many of the other cadets are just Senior First Aid & ALS     but in the USA we are classified as EMT-B, plus I was only 14 when i passed the course. (since i am under 18 i am not allowed to administer and pain relief without adult supervision(like the green whitlse, Nox etc) but I can administer paracetamol, aspirin, the epipen, oxygen, ventolin and assist with giving insulin.


----------



## wyoskibum (Aug 24, 2009)

A140160 said:


> I have never seen or heard a more disrespectful, unthinking crowd in my life.



Welcome to the forum!  It is true that there are member here who are very passionate about their views and perhaps unwilling to agree to disagree.  Many of us are willing to have thoughtful discussions though, so stick around.


----------



## wyoskibum (Aug 24, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Yeah, and we have already discussed and dissected how effective they are.............



Really?  You have first hand knowledge of this service?   

They must be very effective since they have existed for 30 years.  Otherwise, the city of Darien would have gone to a different system a long time ago.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 24, 2009)

wyoskibum said:


> Really?  You have first hand knowledge of this service?
> 
> They must be very effective since they have existed for 30 years.  Otherwise, the city of Darien would have gone to a different system a long time ago.



Or you could with the hypothesis that silenced ignorance is bliss. Any community that has the belief that primary BLS 911 (much less with high school kids) is the optimal way to go is grossly undereducated on the benefits of a quality EMS system. Does it work? Perhaps, but does that make it optimal for the community? Nope......................

It is nice that they have ALS backup from Stamford, albeight slightly delayed. Figuring no traffic on 95, it takes them what, about 8-10 minutes from time of dispatch (which will already be 2-3 minutes into the call)?

From their website............

Post 53’s EMS personnel, onboard our state of the art ambulances and our fully equipped mobile “fly cars”, arrive moments after the Darien Police. Post 53 assumes control of patient care, providing extensive Basic Life support as well as Advanced Life Support such as: Intravenous (IV) Therapy, Pneumatic Anti-Shock Garments ( PASG), blood sugar testing, and injections of epinephrine when needed.

Need I say more?????


----------



## Fedekz (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey, 

I just wanted to give everyone an update. I did go through, and register for an EMT-B class in Louisiana, where you can register for the class if your an incoming senior in good academic standing from what I understand. The course was 2 months long, and started with 23 people; as the course went on, it was narrowed down to about 11 people actually finishing. I completed the course, class ranked 2/11. I never experienced a "are you sure your old enough to be doing this?" question while doing my 36 hours of ambulance time; it's for a 911 service, and the call volume is pretty high. My age was never an issue to anyone, the crew on the ambulance didn't treat me any different, and if anything, they were impressed. I saw some head on collisions, stabbings, shootings, etc. which everyone was explaining in this thread as something a "kid" my age shouldn't see, as it may ruin them. Sure, I felt bad a diabetic didn't check their glucose, and eat something; she was hypoglycemic ..... extremely hypoglycemic, had an episode of snycope, and hit head on with another driver, and hurt a little kid; but this didn't do what everyone said it would do to me ... didn't affect me too much at all.

All in all, it was a great experience, and looking back, I would definitively do it all over again. 

Actually, I am enrolled in a paramedic class, so in theory (assuming I pass the course) I'll be a paramedic at 18.


----------



## Explorer127 (Aug 26, 2009)

I haven't posted here in a while, but I feel there's too much generalizing going on. 

I, like some of the other posters, am also from Connecticut. I'm 16 years old, and there are extremely mature 16 year olds in EMS, who are genuinely interested in medicine. Very few of the teenagers in EMS that I have met are in it for the lights and sirens. In fact, there are many young people who in my opinion, are much more competent than some of the adults. There could be the argument that a teen might be affected psychologically. Isn't it the same thing with an adult? I believe Rid commented on how teens can be exposed to certain diseases. An adult can't?

Like someone else on here, I took my first CPR/first aid class when I was 11 years old. (I actually volunteer at the same ambulance corps & ER as my instructor from 5 years ago.)

Someone else commented that volunteering distracts people from school. False. I'm planning on becoming a physician. Does EMS distract me from my school work? Absolutely not. I am in all honors & AP classes, and get straight A's. It increases my interest in medicine, and makes me work even harder so I can get into a good premed program, and eventually medical school. I've taken anatomy & physiology classes, been to the National Youth Leadership Forum on Medicine, started the national _Health Occupations, Students of America_ club at my school, seen surgeries, shadowed doctors, not only volunteer EMS, but also volunteer in an ER. I've also done some volunteering in other countries to help poor sick people.

The point I'm trying to make is there are very few negative effects from a teenager volunteering in the medical field, and we are absolutely, positively, not less competent than an adult with the same experience.


----------



## el Murpharino (Aug 27, 2009)

Explorer127 said:


> Very few of the teenagers in EMS that I have met are in it for the lights and sirens. In fact, there are many young people who in my opinion, are much more competent than some of the adults. There could be the argument that a teen might be affected psychologically. Isn't it the same thing with an adult?



*How many teenagers in EMS have you met outside your little sliver of the world?  I'm willing to bet of the tens of thousands of teeny-bopper EMT-wannabe's out there, a fair majority of them think that the "red lights are cool", or "I like the woo woo".  

What do you base "competency" on?  Passing a minimum-level state exam written to a 10th grade level, or their GPA in regards to standardized state tests?  Yes, I may not be able to rattle off they Pythagorean theorem anymore (ok, I actually can), but if you're basing competence off grades and not life experience, then you're way off base.  Most teens have taken a few explorer classes, maybe some CPR...even seasoned EMT's have some sort of training basis, experience, and continuing educational requirements that they must meet each year. 

Adults can most certainly be affected by the events that we see.  Adults, however, have better coping mechanisms than a 16-year old, not to mention a better understanding of the idea of death.  I've had 18-year old EMT students on my rig when we've been to a rather gruesome or challenging call...I've had some students leave after the call, go home, and quit class altogether.  I don't think your teenage-brethren have a full understanding of what they're getting into.*



Explorer127 said:


> Someone else commented that volunteering distracts people from school. False. I'm planning on becoming a physician. Does EMS distract me from my school work? Absolutely not. I am in all honors & AP classes, and get straight A's. It increases my interest in medicine, and makes me work even harder so I can get into a good premed program, and eventually medical school. I've taken anatomy & physiology classes, been to the National Youth Leadership Forum on Medicine, started the national _Health Occupations, Students of America_ club at my school, seen surgeries, shadowed doctors, not only volunteer EMS, but also volunteer in an ER. I've also done some volunteering in other countries to help poor sick people.



*How many teenagers in EMS can say the same?  And you're comparing yourself to them?  Let's be honest, most of your teenage counterparts are too worried about getting their drivers license, getting booze for the weekend, and getting laid rather than studying up on the endocrine system and going to national health club meetings.  There is another thread on here (I'm too lazy to find it) that mentions an under 21 EMS squad that had zero-point-zero members show up for a training.  Are you telling me that despite all of the superior maturity and knowledge they have over adults, they don't need to attend trainings and further their skills?  Most teens don't grasp that if they want to be in EMS, they'll need to recheck their priorities...and remove themselves from the center of the universe.  Few can do it, most cannot.*


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 27, 2009)

el Murpharino said:


> * a fair majority of them think that the "red lights are cool", or "I like the woo woo".  ... most of your teenage counterparts are too worried about... getting booze for the weekend, and getting laid rather than studying up on the endocrine system *





I'm 21 and I STILL think like that


----------



## el Murpharino (Aug 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm 21 and I STILL think like that



Doesn't make you a bad guy...heh heh.


----------



## Achromatic (Aug 27, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Or you could with the hypothesis that silenced ignorance is bliss. Any community that has the belief that primary BLS 911 (much less with high school kids) is the optimal way to go is grossly undereducated on the benefits of a quality EMS system. Does it work? Perhaps, but does that make it optimal for the community? Nope......................
> 
> It is nice that they have ALS backup from Stamford, albeight slightly delayed. Figuring no traffic on 95, it takes them what, about 8-10 minutes from time of dispatch (which will already be 2-3 minutes into the call)?
> 
> ...



This surprised me when I read it. Regardless of the ups and downs of BLS and what it is and isn't, we have on one hand the discussion about raising the bar of education... the other of situations like this... People here worry about the lack of prereq A&P, etc, and how it's lowering the bar... I'm sorry, I am still struggling with the concept of a high school junior administering me an IV. And I say that as someone who graduated high school at the age of 15, and college at 18.


----------



## RescueYou (Aug 28, 2009)

Virginia law says age 16 is the minimum. The only reason you would not be able to take an EMT-B course at age 16 or 17 here is because some instuctors personally feel that anyone 18 isn't mature enough for the EMS field demands, but it's rare and that's up to them to decide. For the EMT-P though, 18 is the minimum nationwide.


----------



## Company25Probie (Aug 28, 2009)

I started working with Centre Lifelink EMS in PA when I was 16. Being 17 now, I cannot drive due to our insurance policy, therefor I run as a 3rd attendant on ALS trucks. When I work on the BLS truck I tech all the calls and basically have an other EMT drive me around. If you do live in PA, talk to your local service and they may make an exception.


----------



## RescueYou (Aug 28, 2009)

Company25Probie said:


> I started working with Centre Lifelink EMS in PA when I was 16. Being 17 now, I cannot drive due to our insurance policy, therefor I run as a 3rd attendant on ALS trucks. When I work on the BLS truck I tech all the calls and basically have an other EMT drive me around. If you do live in PA, talk to your local service and they may make an exception.



that's pretty cool. here in VA, nobody under 18 can drive a truck period. no exceptions. you can take EVOC at age 18 and drive a truck in non-emergencies only. once you turn 21, you can take EVOC 3 and drive in emergencies.


----------



## joanybologna (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi sorry to start this entire thing up again
I want to do an emt-b junior training program so that I can volunteer in an emergency room or intern.  I have some friends who have done this but their information hasn't really helped me.  I will be turning 16 at the end of this march and was hoping to take a course over the end of the summer and begin volunteering at the end of summer/beginning of new school year.
Can someone give me information for such training courses in CT?
thanks!!


----------



## Explorer127 (Feb 26, 2010)

joanybologna said:


> Hi sorry to start this entire thing up again
> I want to do an emt-b junior training program so that I can volunteer in an emergency room or intern.  I have some friends who have done this but their information hasn't really helped me.  I will be turning 16 at the end of this march and was hoping to take a course over the end of the summer and begin volunteering at the end of summer/beginning of new school year.
> Can someone give me information for such training courses in CT?
> thanks!!



Joany---PM me if u want and i can help you out. I'm also in CT...


----------



## wildmed (Feb 28, 2010)

Im going to be honest... If I got in an accident , there is no way  that i would want a pimple faced 16yr old or even an 18yr old sitting in the back of the rig working on me, even if they where with a medic. Im pretty sure that the majority of the US population would agree with me on this. If grandma hasn't already had a heart attack, she sure will when she sees the kid with the pants around his ankles in the back of the bus hahaha. It's not that I don't think that a 16 or 17 yr old would be competent enough to take the class, I just don't think that it is appropriate to have someone that young in the field. Even at 18 I think it would be best to stick to SEMS at your university for a year or so before you go out in the field.  For all you 16yr olds... stick to volunteering at your local hospital. In the long run, spending those 200hrs you would spend on your emt class in a hospital or clinic will look way better on your future med school applications so you can make those millions of $$$ and own those ferraris you dream about at night :wacko:


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 28, 2010)

Code 3 said:


> The age requirement for an LEO is actually 20 1/2 years of age at time of application and 21 years of age at time of academy.
> [/b]



Here in Canada one can become an LEO at 18 or 19 depending on the province or territory.  Quite a few do become LEO's at that age.


----------



## Ocean711 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have something that might be good news and bad news for you. You don't need to be an EMT-B to volunteer in an Emergency Dept, however you may need to be 18. I did this before I started my EMT course. Even if you cannot get into the ER, volunteering in a hospital will give you good experience in working with patients and their families. You can also take a good first aid/CPR course if you want to start learning about this. Good luck, I hope whatever you decide to do works out.


----------

